# Hats off to the Utah Utes!



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, with all the other threads that are just bashing one way or the other, I thought it appropriate to start a new thread, to salute the Utah Utes and their great season. Independent of the comparison to BYU, the Utes started not so strong, but progressively improved throughout the year. On Saturday, they prepared a perfect game plan for their opponent, and executed it flawlessly. Things I noted:

-Utah's short passing game was exactly the ticket to beat BYU's soft pressure/bend but don't break defense that has been suspect all year. Utah didn't have any big plays, but all the 5 yard dink and dunk passes kept the ball moving and Johnson did an outstanding job of making the passes work

-Utah's defense - The approach to press 4, man cover on the receivers, and leave 3 to cherry pick Hall was excellent. It proved very weak in stopping BYUs running game - which BYU failed to exploit enough. The defensive scheme deserves all the credit on 4 of the 5 interceptions - the 5th was a freaky play.

-Coaching coaching coaching - the play calling on both sides of the ball for Utah exploited the weaknesses of BYU to a tee - showing that the coaches did an excellent job of scouting BYU and designing plays appropriate to beat them. Coach Witt and staff out-coached Bronco - hands down. 

All this from a true blue to the core BYU fan! But I love to see good football - no matter the team. And the Utes played some VERY good football on Saturday, and as a fan of the game - I appreciate that, even though it made my team look foolish. 

Best of luck to the Utah Utes in their bowl game. I hope they get a good opponent and not some 3 loss Pitt again. I'd like to see just how good the Utes are.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

+1, Mr. Fish, from another zoobie!

However, Bronco and the gang made some excellent defensive adjustments at half time, holding the Utes to just 7 first downs (after 20 in the first half). The mementum changed and it looked for a moment as if the Y had a shot...I'm guessing a few Utes got a little nervous when we got within 3. Then Max had a bad day. Yes, the Ute D had a lot to do with it, but so did Max's propensity to try to force passes...along with his apparent lack of a pump fake in his repertoir. Max is OK and he'll have a great 2009 and go down as one of the great ones at BYU, but I think he had a PhD level short course in staying cool in the face of a good D on Saturday.

I think both Kyle and Bronco and doing a great job...any team would be lucky to have either one of them as a coach. I wonder, Ute fan, if firekyle.com is still an active website?

Go Utes in the BCS bowl game!!!

Go Cougs in the "I guess we still have to play one more game" bowl.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

That's what is great about being a fan in Utah. We have a couple of good teams to watch all year. I cheer on the U every game except when they play the Y. I will be cheering for them in the bowl game, as I do every year. It just adds to the credability of the MWC.

I'd like to see more Ute fans have the same respect for the Y, but they seem to be a different kind of fan. They want BYU to lose all their games. Why?

(I'm sure there are Y fans who root against the U every game too, but it sure seems lopsided)

At work, I talk to all the U fans and they always get mad each week when the Y wins, they can't figure out why I can cheer the Utes when they play other teams and I try to explain that it's good for the conference and for the rivalry game. They always turn their noses up and say, "I hate BYU and will always root against them."


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> That's what is great about being a fan in Utah. We have a couple of good teams to watch all year. I cheer on the U every game except when they play the Y. I will be cheering for them in the bowl game, as I do every year. It just adds to the credability of the MWC.
> 
> I'd like to see more Ute fans have the same respect for the Y, but they seem to be a different kind of fan. They want BYU to lose all their games. Why?
> 
> ...


I agree that it is stupid of Ute fans or any fans rooting against there arch rival through out the year. The fact that BYU went 10-2 and Utah beat them helps Utah out. If BYU would have been 2-10 it wouldn't help at all in the BCS system.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Being a Ute fan I was very happy to see the victory, but when they started listed all the returning Y starters I realized that we have a very tough game ahead of us next year in Provo!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

quakeycrazy said:


> Being a Ute fan I was very happy to see the victory, but when they started listed all the returning Y starters I realized that we have a very tough game ahead of us next year in Provo!!


True. Utes are losing three Senior wide recievers, Brian Johnson and some others on offense, but on defense they are only losing two starters, so their defense should still be strong, but I am weary of their offense for next season.

The cougars are losing some offensive lineman, but they will still have Hall, Unga, and Collie which is a pretty dang good group to keep around. There defense is going to be better with a year under their belts.

It should be a good game next year, but hell we still have more football this year.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I heard that maybe Max Hall wants to wear red next year. He wants a defensive line like the UTES. Welcome Max Hall!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

O.K. So I have to laugh a little bit. I started this thread as a kind of experiment. After the other 8-10 threads over the game did all they could to blast BYU - and the Utah Ute fans chimed in to define the Utes in relation to BYU, I wanted to see if we could get a discussion going to talk about the Utes - and prop them up for what they have accomplished. Not in relation to BYU, but for their own merit, their own accomplishments, to highlight their own excellence. 

So setting the table to prop up the Utes - it died after 6 posts. While the "bash BYU" threads flourished. I wanted to see if there really are Utah Ute fans out there, or just BYU hater utahute fans. I guess it the latter. Which is sad. The Utah Utes have an excellent team - one of the best in the country this year. They have a great stadium, with excellent tailgating, outstanding food choices, and just a fabulous place to watch a game. And they only sell out two games all year. 

Ute Fan - be proud of who you are! It is great. Define yourself in that - not in what you are not.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> O.K. So I have to laugh a little bit. I started this thread as a kind of experiment. After the other 8-10 threads over the game did all they could to blast BYU - and the Utah Ute fans chimed in to define the Utes in relation to BYU, I wanted to see if we could get a discussion going to talk about the Utes - and prop them up for what they have accomplished. Not in relation to BYU, but for their own merit, their own accomplishments, to highlight their own excellence.
> 
> So setting the table to prop up the Utes - it died after 6 posts. While the "bash BYU" threads flourished. I wanted to see if there really are Utah Ute fans out there, or just BYU hater utahute fans. I guess it the latter. Which is sad. The Utah Utes have an excellent team - one of the best in the country this year. They have a great stadium, with excellent tailgating, outstanding food choices, and just a fabulous place to watch a game. And they only sell out two games all year.
> 
> Ute Fan - be proud of who you are! It is great. Define yourself in that - not in what you are not.


You can't let one hater define all of the fans. :? I have gone out of my way to not bash BYU and compliment them. One time I did in a response to a post accusing the Utes of being classless. Where did you get that they only sold out 2 games all year? That sounds low, but you usually have your facts straight, that is a surprising number. Garyfish, thanks for your posts, I enjoy them a lot. They are never hateful. In fact like I said before most every BYU fan has been very good about the loss and I think besides a few the same can be said about Utah fans.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> Where did you get that they only sold out 2 games all year?


They sold out the TCU and the BYU game. That was it.  
But those were two very good games!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I like your thoughts Gary though more than once it has been said that we are *gloating and being sore winners*... Not by you but others... I have no problems discusing the UTES and thier success i just prefer to do it where there are not so many insane Y fans...

we have been told that all we focus on is BYU.... *this, with the win not even a week old*... like somehow the season is over becuase we beat BYU... again can we not enjoy the win for a week... 

Im not saying these comments are coming from you, they are not... i have given up fighting aginst rabid BYU fan...

If i thought this thread would actually turn into a legit UTES thread then i would be more than happy to oblige... my thoughts though are that it would be taken by others into a (utah VS BYU) thread which i am sick of...

GO UTES///


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

OK. So on the radio this morning, they were talking about who should be All Conference QB for the MWC. I think that Brian Johnson is far and away, the clear choice. What started as a little inconsistent, ended in his 30 of 36 performance in the rivalry game, and leading game winning drives when it mattered most against Michigan, Oregon State and TCU - three close games that could have gone either way. Johnson's leadership was stellar this year and deserves to be acknowledged with all conference selection. What other Utes do you think warrant that recognitition this year?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

And FWIW - I think Ute fans have every right to gloat over the game Saturday. Your team played a perfect game of football in just about every aspect possible. You should be putting that in the face of the team you just beat! And BYU fans in all reality, have no defense to it. Heaven knows we had no defense Saturday against the 5 yard out-pass. I am a fan of football, and a fan of watching good football. My team has delivered on that quite a bit this year. But when it mattered the absolute most this year - the Utes played the best football. No question. No bad calls by the refs. No nothing. The Utes played great and Ute Fans should be gloating - not just now, but until next year's game! I accept that. 

So lets keep this thread about the Utah Utes and their accomplishments without garbage bashing from disgruntled cougarfan. We need to take our licks and look ahead to finding a way to turn it around next year!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> OK. So on the radio this morning, they were talking about who should be All Conference QB for the MWC. I think that Brian Johnson is far and away, the clear choice. What started as a little inconsistent, ended in his 30 of 36 performance in the rivalry game, and leading game winning drives when it mattered most against Michigan, Oregon State and TCU - three close games that could have gone either way. Johnson's leadership was stellar this year and deserves to be acknowledged with all conference selection. What other Utes do you think warrant that recognitition this year?


Kruger, that guy is an animal. He is a leader on the defense side of things. He had skills that can't be taught. For example like his interception in the BYU game. He was on a twist and read the play and came across the field for the INT. How many players can do that?

As far as Johnson, I think he deserves it, but I don't know if he is a better quarterback than Hall, if that makes sense. Johnson wins when he needs to in big games, but he has had some horrible games this year. It is going to be a big loss for the Utes that is for sure.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think the field goal kicker should get some props! Like the announcer on the game said, and I paraphrase, "What a luxury it is to know that when you cross the opponents 30 yard line, you are guaranteed points."

I also like some of the direct snap plays to Asiata.

I like to razz the Utes (as you will see on other threads), but I do cheer for them (and secretly did this year) so they could bust the BCS. I'll be rooting them on against whatever team they play in the bowl this year. They are a great team.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> I like your thoughts Gary though more than once it has been said that we are *gloating and being sore winners*... Not by you but others... I have no problems discusing the UTES and thier success i just prefer to do it where there are not so many insane Y fans...
> 
> we have been told that all we focus on is BYU.... *this, with the win not even a week old*... like somehow the season is over becuase we beat BYU... again can we not enjoy the win for a week...
> 
> ...


I love the Utes and cheer for them all year long until they play BYU. I am more of a Weber State fan than a BYU or Ute fan. Frogger I think you have gloated and are a sore winner IMHO. There were 12 posts already going about UTAH and BYU and you started another one titled B.Y. Who, in my book you are a sore winner; I am calling it like I see it :?

I hope the the Utes play the best team possible and destroy them!!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I think the field goal kicker should get some props! Like the announcer on the game said, and I paraphrase, "What a luxury it is to know that when you cross the opponents 30 yard line, you are guaranteed points."


Yeah, I have watched their games this year when possible and the one constant has been Louie. That guy defines clutch. Brian Johnson.... well, he is a good quarterback but I don't think he's "stellar". He is good enough to help them win and thats what matters.... scoreboard. Kruger, like somebody else said... wow. He's the freakin manchild on that defense.

Gary, the point you made about Max Hall's lack of a pump fake.... with the press coverage, he could have gotten some really big plays on Saturday had he used the pump fake because the Dbacks for the Utes started jumping some of those slants and short outs. The slant and go or the "pump and go" routes on the outside would have been made for some sweet "burns" but they never went to that for some reason.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> > I like your thoughts Gary though more than once it has been said that we are *gloating and being sore winners*... Not by you but others... I have no problems discusing the UTES and thier success i just prefer to do it where there are not so many insane Y fans...
> ...


Please get your facts straight there was one other thread started directly AFTER the game on saturday and that was CS's thread... so i started another, game excitment i guess (i know its not allowed) :roll: ... Sore winner.... Perhaps you're a sore loser... this is exactly what i am sick of... I make a thread a few hours after the game and i am gloating and a sore winner... gotta love the zoobs... :lol:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I* think the field goal kicker should get some props! *Like the announcer on the game said, and I paraphrase, "What a luxury it is to know that when you cross the opponents 30 yard line, you are guaranteed points."
> 
> I also like some of the direct snap plays to Asiata.
> 
> I like to razz the Utes (as you will see on other threads), but I do cheer for them (and secretly did this year) so they could bust the BCS. I'll be rooting them on against whatever team they play in the bowl this year. They are a great team.


I agree, and to be honest, he has... this year has shown (TCU game) the value of a rock solid kicker...

BYU over the next few years will havea solid kicker in Sorenson...


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Football is a great game! The Y and the U play it at a high level! The fans....well not so much. How 'bout we talk about football and let the 'sore' fans bash each other somewhere else?

Go UTES! Go COUGs!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Guns and Flies said:
> 
> 
> > FROGGER said:
> ...


A guess a little defensive are we. I agree that we needs to talk about football. Football on.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

```
Please get your facts straight there was one other thread started directly AFTER the game on saturday and that was CS's thread... so i started another, game excitment i guess (i know its not allowed)  ... Sore winner.... Perhaps you're a sore loser... this is exactly what i am sick of... I make a thread a few hours after the game and i am gloating and a sore winner... gotta love the zoobs... 


A guess a little defensive are we. I agree that we needs to talk about football. Football on.
```
Can I start 50 more threads saying that the UTES kicked BYU arse????


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

No *(u)* *(u)* -oOo-


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Maybe BYU can start their quest for perfection in 2009. 

2004 BYU got spanked

2008 BYU got spanked

2012 BYU will probably get spanked again.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> 2012 BYU will probably get spanked again.


Riiiight, that and Sarah Palin being elected President -oooo-


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I seen a shirt the other day that said,

The Quest for Perfection
Been there, done that!
U of U

I thought it was pretty funny. :lol:

Like SS said it is great to have to quality programs in one state, three if you count Weber, to cheer for. This game was awesome to top 20 teams battling it out with a Conference Championship, BCS game and bragging rights on the line. That is some good quality stuff right there. Look at turn some of the top rivalry games have taken. Florida vs. Florida State, USC vs. Notre Dame, just to name a few have been very lopsided over the last decade or so.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

There is no question regarding the level of football we are lucky to have here in Utah... BYU is a great program no doubt and the Utes can hold thier own as well... BYU looks to be good next year hopefully the Utes are as well... 

I like the odds of the MWC next year, i think thngs could play out well... Again...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So here is a question that will get asked in the off, or not so off - season. Does Wittingham stay at Utah? The last three non-BCS coaches to break into the BCS have all left for "better" jobs right away. Will Coach Witt leverage this for the job at Washington that is being talked about? Somewhere else perhaps? Or does he stay here? I'd like to think he is a Utah guy. He's come up through the ranks with the Utes, working under Coach Mac and Urban Liar before taking the reins. He seems to be fairly well embedded in the community - more so than those who went before him. But adding another comma and set of zeros to the salary does wonders to move locations. I hope he stays. But what do you guys think? Does he stay to build some more? or go cash in on his success?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Does Wittingham stay at Utah?


Count on whit staying, no question about it. Gary Anderson is a whole other story.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Great question, I didn't even think about it. Turning down 500,000+ a year would be hard, but I think he will stay. I hope he stays, he understands the tradition/rivalry and that makes it better.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

When Witt signed on it was reported that his salary was $750,000. The U may have to bump that a little now, if they can.

It was reported that Bronco signed for about $500,000 at the Y when he took over.

Then there's poor Mac at Weber who is doing a great job for $116, 000.

Of course, that doesn't take into consideration the bonuses and perks for winning.

It's amazing that we feel it's okay to pay these coaches that, but want to bash the top Boy Scout executive in SLC for making $200,000. Must have something to do with the entertainment value?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Based on what Washington was paying Willingham, Coach Whitt would more than triple what he's making at the U. That's tough to say no to.

www.utahsright.com lists Coach Whitt's salary at $703,737 this year.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

116,000 a year sounds GREAT to me! If the Jazz would pick me up I wouldn't complain once to play for the league minimum.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Based on what Washington was paying Willingham, Coach Whitt would more than triple what he's making at the U. That's tough to say no to.


Willingham made 1.43 at Washington, Whit made 700K before bonuses (1/2 the washington salary).

Whit also made 50k for being conference champ and another 200k for making it to a BCS bowl. No doubt they can pay him more, but he was willing to settle for less than he's making now to go to the Y. <--- interesting story there


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Like I said earlier, I hope Whit stays. But history of BCS busting teams tells a different story. I hope he breaks that mold.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I would think he stays, his kids are established but money talks especially now... Hope he stays...


----------

